# Cheap & easy arched gateway.



## Ilaina (Oct 20, 2007)

*sounds great*

sounds great but do you have a picture of the assembled gate??

Didi I miss it?


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Ilaina, the rest of the pics are up now. I got hosed up during the uploading process. 
1st_look is the finished prop.


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks great and good priced. AWESOME


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work I like it!!!


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

So this stores flat with the hinges? If so, I love that idea


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes it's made to store flat. If I take the screws out of both sides of the firing strips (recall that's how it's closed into a column.) it goes even flatter, then all columns and bases together are only 1/2" thick (1/8" hardboard panels). The "RAVENS WOOD" sign is 3/8" thick. If the column panels are folded in half rather than completely flat then the stack is closer to 2' wide by 8' long, and only about 1" thick. The cloth hinges make a big difference, in both cost and space. The caps are a couple inch thick styrofoam (which will be revisited next year).


----------

